# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  انتخاب زبان برنامه نویسی

## reza.so

سلام بر دوستان
من  الان سخت در گیر اینکه چه زبانی رو انتخاب کنم هستم
 واز بس هر کسی یک زبان رو 
بهم پیشنهاد داده کچل شدم اگر که به من کمک کنید متشکر میشم

من ترم 3 ای تی پیام میخونم وبه برنامه نویسی علاقه مفرط دارم وبرنامه سازی پیشرفته(اسم واحدمون این هستش ها!!)با سی++ رو پاس کردم

مفاهیمی که خوندم همون توابع و ارایه ها است وبا مفهوم کلاس ها و ساختار ها اشنایی کوچکی دارم

این تمام اطلاعات من از برنامه نویسی هست
حالا اگر دوستان به من لطف کنند وراهنماییم کنند ممنون میشم
برای من قدرت وکارایی زبانم خیلی مهمه واینکه بتونم رو این زبان هم در مبحث تجارت وهم استفاده به معنای واقعی حساب کنم
هر زبانی که معرفی میکنید درباره قدرتش وسختی یادگیری و چگونگی یادگیری هم صحبت بکنید

البته خودم میخواستم با جاوا شروع کنم اما استاد اونقدر از سختیش گفت که پشیمون شدم
بعد از سی#گفتم گفتند به درد نمیخوره
بقیه روهم  هرکسی  یک نظری داشت یا میگفت سخته یا قدیمیه ویا....

با اینکه تو این ترم تو این مباحثی که خوندیم هیچ مشکلی نداشتم و
برام اسان وراحت بود اما استادم یک نوع ترس از بقیه زبان ها(به خصوص جاوا وسی#) برام به وجود اورده .
به کمکتون نیاز دارم

----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام
همين سوال با جوابهاي متفاوتي پاسخ داده شده است
كافيه يه سرچ كوچولو انجام بدي
من خودم حداقل 3 تا تاپيك ديدم راجع اين موضوع  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## reza.so

اون 3تا تایپیک رو خوندم اما هنوز به جواب قطعی نرسیدم
یعنی بیشتر رو این دوتا سوال گیر کردم واینا رو نمیدونم
شاید باید از اول اینا رو می پرسیدم
 فرق برنامه هایی که  با سی++ می نویسیم و برنامه های ویژوال چیه و در چه مواردی کاربرد دارند
دوم اینکه در بین برنامه های ویژوال ، فرق 
windows application , web application
چیه ؟ 
من اطلاعاتم در مورد ویژوال  صفر صفره :گریه:  :متعجب: 
یک توضیح کامل اگر لطف کنید

----------


## mehdi_turbo

اگه منظور شما C++‎‌ و ويژوال C++‎‌ باشه   بايد خدمت شما بگم كه از نظر اجرا تفاوتي نمي كنند ولي از نظر كتابخانه هاي تعبيه شده داخل هر كدوم خوب مطئنن ويژوال تعداد كتابخانه بيشتري از معمول خود داره در واقع نسخه بالاتري از C++‎ است

برنامه هاي وب و اپليكيشن از نظر syntax  ‌با هم فرقي نمي كنند و فقط تفاوت وب اينه كه براي نوشتن سايت استفاده مي شه و اپليكيشن براي برنامه ها معمولي مثل كتابخانه و سيستم حسابداري و اين صحبت ها 

البته يه سيستم حسابداري و كتابخانه را نيز مي توان با وب نوشت و تحت وب اجراش كنيژ
البته با ويژوال سي ++ ‌نمي توني براي وب  برنامه بنويسي مگر اينكه از ويژوال استاديو كمك بگيري

در يك كلام برنامه هاي وبي تحت اينترنت يا IIS ‌ اجرا مي شوند
و برنامه هاي ويندوزي يا اپليكيشن تحت ويندوز
از اسماشون پيداست

----------


## reza.so

از جوابتون متشکرم
اما خوب به  نظر شما من تحت وب کار کنم یا ویندوز؟
کدومشون از نظر تجارت و رشته ام وکلا بهتر است
و یک سوال دیگه
من الان با جاوا شروع کنم یا باسی# وکدومشون سخته؟ خود سی++ واقعا به درد نخوره؟
مرسی

----------


## mehdi_turbo

به نظر من با سي شارپ شروع كن كه هم وب را داشته باشي و هم اپليكيشن ويندوزي‌جاوا براي شروع خيلي سنگينه
سعي كن هر 2 را خوب ياد بگيري چون كافيه تو يكيش راه بيفتي ديگه اون يكي كاري نداره
در واقع وب و اپليكيشن زياد با هم فرقي نمي كنند يكي را ياد بگيري اون يكي را نيز تقريبا ياد مي گيري ولي لازمه اش كار كردن و تمرين كردنه

----------


## reza.so

اگی مرسی 
پس من میرم دنبال سی #
 فقط با  چه کتابی شروع کنم کتاب جعفر نزاد خوبه؟ از اون بهتر نیست؟
وفکر میکنید چقدر زمان میبره تابتونم به طور کامل یاد بگیرم؟ :متفکر:

----------


## mohsenashkboos

سلام دوست عزيز, به نظر من تو چند زبان را در حد متوسط ياد بگير و بعد بر حسب توانايي هاي خودت و اينكه كدتم يك رو بهتر درك مي كني و در برنامه نويسي كردن با هاش راحت تري رو انتخاب كن.پيشنهاد من :‌زبان C , زبان Vb ( از نظر من بسيار ساده و كاربردي متوسط دارد ), زبان جاوا,كه البته منشعب از همان خانواده C است.فعلا چون در ابتدا راه هستي به نظرم دو زبان اول رو شروع كن به ياد گيري.موفق باشي. :لبخند:

----------


## MIDOSE

> من ترم 3 ای تی پیام میخونم


مهندس جان ترم سه ای تی هستی و این حرف را می زنی؟!



> سی++ رو پاس کردم


خواهشن تا اخر تحصیل فقط در جهت پاس کردن مطالعه کنید، تا اخر تحصیل هم خدا بزرگه دیگه(یهو یه زبان برنامه نویسی جدید اومد).
قصد مسخره کردن نیست، می خوام شما یه تکونی به خودتون بدید تا از این اوضاع در بیایید(سطح علمی).

نکته:اوضاع دانشجویان پیام واقعن خرابه و مسئولین هم در خواب غفلت(دارند حال میکنند)این دهمین موردی است که از بچه های پیام می بینم(البته اوضاع بقیه هم زیاد تعریفی نداره).

----------


## fazel-d

اگه از امروز شروع به یادگیری F#‎ کنید ، فکر کنم تا ارائه نسخه جدیدی از Visual Studio باید اون وقت تغییر زبان بدین.
توصیه من  به شما اینه که توانایی هر زبان را در رسیدن به اهداف خود ارزیابی کنید و اون وقت برای اون زبان سرمایه گذاری کنید تا در اون زبان حرفه ای شوید
من خودم C#‎ کار می کنم و از سال 2002 تا الان که VS 2010 اومده چنیدین ویژگی خارقالعاده به این زبان اضافه شده

----------


## reza.so

محسن جان از جوابت متشکرم
البته من الان تقریبا سی# رو شروع کردم وتا یک جاهایی هم جلو رفتم
اما اگر اینطوری که شما میگی بخوام چند زبان رو یاد بگیرم وبعد یکیش 
رو به عنوان زبان اصلی بردارم
یک چند سالی طول میکشه
و برای من زمان هم خیلی مهمه :گریه:  
تازه این طوری میشم همه کاره هیچ کاره


با این حال بگم که از خود سی++ هم نمیتونم به راحتی بگذرم
احتمالا این دو تا رو باهم بخونم
اما فکر کنم وی بی یکم قدیمی شده
چون ادم باید اینده رو هم در نظر بگیره
مرسی

----------


## reza.so

> مهندس جان ترم سه ای تی هستی و این حرف را می زنی؟!


یعنی چی؟؟ اینکه موندم چه زبونی رو بخونم تا بعدا مجبور نشم
عوضش کنم تعجب داره!!!!
فکر کنم اگر اولش با اطلاعات کافی شروع کنم تابعدا پشیمون نشم بهتر باشه؟

اما اینکه گفتم سی رو پاس کردم منظورم این بود که 
بالاترین نمره کلاس شدم وتو کلاس هم بهترین بودم :تشویق: 
فکرکنم 18تو پیام نمره با ارزشی باشه؟
من اصلا توهین به بروبچ پیام رو نمیپذیرم چون شرایط این دانشگاه خیلی
سخت تراز دانشگاه های دیگه است. :عصبانی: 
البته کتمان نمیکنم که اوضاع بعضیاشون واقعا خرابه حتی یک چیزی اون ورتر 
اما نه همه یکیش خودم 

حالا دوست من نظرت رو نگفتی ؟؟؟؟

----------


## reza.so

> توصیه من به شما اینه که توانایی هر زبان را در رسیدن به اهداف خود ارزیابی کنید و اون وقت برای اون زبان سرمایه گذاری کنید تا در اون زبان حرفه ای شوید


به هر حال من با توجه به رشته ام باید هرزبانی رو که میخوام یادبگیرم به فکر در امد اقتصادی 
اون هم باشم برای همین هم بود که سراغ سی# رفتم

یک سوال به نظرتون چه قدر طول میکشه که من سی#رو یاد بگیرم
(یادبگیرم یعنی اینکه واقعا یاد بگیرم) :متفکر:

----------


## MIDOSE

> عوضش کنم تعجب داره!!!!
> فکر کنم اگر اولش با اطلاعات کافی شروع کنم تابعدا پشیمون نشم بهتر باشه؟


به هیچ وجه، من خودمم اوایلی که اومده بودم تو سایت همین سوال ها را به شکلی دیگر می پرسیدم، ولی خوب شاید توقع من زیاده که فکر می کنم یک IT کار باید به راحتی در این مورد تصمیم گیری کنه!




> البته کتمان نمیکنم که اوضاع بعضیاشون واقعا خرابه حتی یک چیزی اون ورتر 
> اما نه همه یکیش خودم


این که یکیش خودتونید موافقم،چون حداقل اون قدر واسه کارتون ارزش قائلید(نسبت به بعضی ها) که حاضرید بیاید این جا و پیگیر کارتون باشید، این خودش عامل خوشحالی من خواهد بود.




> حالا دوست من نظرت رو نگفتی ؟؟؟؟


نظر شخصیه ولی خوب من دو تا دید بهت می دم انتخاب با خودت.

سکانس اول:
بازار ایران و خر تو خر بازی هاش و این که قانون کپی رایتی در کار نیست و تقریبن برنامه های در حد سازمان مقیاس(وسیع) معنی ندارن همون سی شارپ بهترین گزینه است و واقعن کار راه بندازه، منظورت از قدرت را نفهمیدم اما اگه منظورت سرعت اجرای برنامه است خوب این جا دلفی ارجحیت پیدا می کنه اما اگه منظورت وسعتشه همون سی شارپ چون منبع واسش کف خیابون ریخته و برای استخدام هم دیگه تابلوست.

سکانس دوم:
یک پله بالا تر از این بازار اشفته برنامه های سازمان مقیاس(وسیع) هستند که هر کسی توش دست نداره چون واقعن نیاز به درک بالا داره و استخدامش هم به نسبت کمه ولی حقوق یه چیزی بالاتر از مکفی است،این رنج را جاوا کار ها تشکیل می دن که به خاطر تسلط واقعی روی مباحث شی گرایی و قدرت و گستردگی زیادش(کتابخانه هاش) جایی واسه رقابت نمی ذاره ولی خوب این وسط سی شارپ یه بال بالی می کنه.

هرکی که مدعی باشه سی شارپ هم می تونه تو این رنج فعالیت کنه یا می خواد خودش را گول بزنه یا شما رو،چون تو مرحله ی عمل همه چیز فرق داره.

سکانس اخر:
باقیش با خودت،تکلیف خودت را مشخص کن و هر کدوم را که انتخاب کردی کاری به سختی و اسونیش نداشته باش و پی(چربی،دنبه) همه چیز را به خودت به مال و تا اخرش برو.

نکته:تو این دنیا جایی واسه ترسو ها نیست.

موفق باشی

----------


## emadfa

دوست عزیز اگر شما واقعا ++C را کامل یاد گرفته باشید! دیگر غمی ندارید! 
همین حالا به راحتی می توانید هر زبانی ( به حز زبان های تابعی که سبک متفاوتی دارند ) را یاد بگرید. برای برنامه نویس ++C یادگیری #C مثل یک بازی ساده است! 

البته به شما توصیه می کنم:
1) در صورتی که مایل هستید #C یا جاوا یا python بیاموزید!
2) خود ++C را در برنامه نویسی ویندوز ادامه دهید! از قدرت بی کران Win32 API یا کلاس های MFC بهره بگیرید و ببنید که جهان چگونه خلق شده است چون قدرت کامل برنامه نویسی را این جا درک خواهید کرد!

----------


## reza.so

دوستان از اینکه جواب دادید متشکرم
MIDOSEعزیز حرفت متین وتوضیح قشنگی هم دادی البته من نمیدونم کی اولین باربهم گفت 
جاوا سخته وبیخیال واز این چیزها
اما یک حس بد روم گذاشت وگرنه من به جاوا علاقه داشتم ودارم 
حالا خدابزرگه یک وقت دیدید جاوا خوندم
اما الان که سی #روشروع کردم باید حداقل به یک جاهایی برسونم
وemadfa من پستای دیگه ئ شما روخوندم علاقه زیادی به سی++داریدبرام خیلی جالبه
سی++از لحاظ گرافیک کم نمیاره؟

یک سوال من سی#رو کمی خوندم یعنی فکر کنم مقدماتش رو یاد گرفتم
حالا یک کتاب در حد متوسط وپیشرفته بهم معرفی کنید فقط من مشکل اساسی بازبان دارم
ویک کتاب روان وساده(ترجیحا چاپ شده)بهم بگید اسم مولف وناشر روهم فراموش نکنید
از توجهتون ممنونم

----------


## reza.so

> دوست عزیز اگر شما واقعا ++C را کامل یاد گرفته باشید! دیگر غمی ندارید! 
> خود ++C را در برنامه نویسی ویندوز ادامه دهید! از قدرت بی کران Win32 API یا کلاس های MFC بهره بگیرید و ببنید که جهان چگونه خلق شده است چون قدرت کامل برنامه نویسی را این جا درک خواهید کرد!


راستی یک سوال دیگه
چندتا کتاب هم ازسی++بهم معرفی کنید 
البته من همونطور که گفتم در همون حد دانشگاه بلدم نه بیشتر 
اما مطمئن هستم که با علاقه وپشت کاری که دارم میتونم از پسش بربیام

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

این جمله که C#‎ چرنده، بر چه اساسی گفته می شه؟ کلا این نظر منفی نسبت به دات نت از کجا اومده که وقتی من با یکی که فقط می دونه ویندوز یک سیستم عامله و سیستم عامل چیزیه که اگه نباشه کامپیوتر کار نمی کنه، بحث می کنم که می تونم براش یک وب سایت با امنیت زیاد بنویسم، چشماشو تنگ می کنه و می گه شرکام دنبال php کار می گردن؟ 
جدا خیلی برام مهمه که بدونم ضدیت با C#‎ از کجا میاد. می شه به من بگید. ممنون.

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

پیشنهاد: اگه دنبال مرجع برای دات نت می گردین برید سراغ کتاب های زبان اصلی. لیست کتاب های خوبش رو هم می تونید تو این وب سایت ها پیدا کنید. ebook هاش رو می شه پیدا کرد.
http://asp.net
http://windowsclient.net

و حتما مقالات سایت codeproject.com رو بخونید

----------


## Centaur

> این جمله که C#‎‎ چرنده، بر چه اساسی گفته می شه؟


والا اینو خود شما الان مطرح کردی،می تونم ربط این سوال با این تایپیک را بپرسم؟

reza.so:
دوست عزیز، نیاز بازار سرعت و قدرت نیست زیرا اگر این گونه بود سی پلاس الان می بایست در صدر می بود،که نیست پس سعی کن به دنبال فراگیری(همگانی) زبان برنامه نویسی باشی تا سرعت و قدرت.




> خود ++C را در برنامه نویسی ویندوز ادامه دهید! از قدرت بی کران Win32 API یا کلاس های MFC بهره بگیرید و ببنید که جهان چگونه خلق شده است چون قدرت کامل برنامه نویسی را این جا درک خواهید کرد!


دوست من حرفات فقط نمادین هستند. از قدرت بی کران win32 می شه با دلفی به بهترین نحو استفاده کرد،MFC هم شامل تمام کتابخانه ها نیست و ناقصه.قدرت سی پلاس فقط در حیطه ی درایور نویسی است و شامل موارد محدودی است که از حوصله من خارجه.دلفی هم راحته و هم قدرتمند.(این حرف ها در حالی است که خودم مدتی سی پلاس کار بودم،البته در حد نیازم).پس سعی نکن علاقت را به دیگران القا کنی در حالی که بازار نیازش چیز دیگریست.

دوست عزیز شما همون سی شارپ را ادامه بده و وقت و هزینه ی خود را صرف این بحث های بیهوده نکن(قدرت و سرعت) و مطمئن باش اگه روی مباحث C#‎  تسلط پیدا کنی کوچ کردن به جاوا برات خیلی راحت خواهد بود.در مورد کتاب هم تو خود سایت یک کتاب فارسی هست 
 مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft ‎.Net Framewrok.

اف تاپیک:متاسفانه گزینه ی 


> *آیا این پاسخ را مفید ارزیابی می کنید؟*


 هیچ کاربردی نداره،پس از همون دکمه ی   استفاده کن.

----------


## reza.so

> این جمله که C#‎‎‎ چرنده، بر چه اساسی گفته می شه؟ .


والا من هرچی فکر میکنم میبینم همچین حرفی نزدم برعکس گفتم شروع کردم به خوندن سی #
همین الانم داشتم رو یک برنامه کار میکردم چون هرکار کردم نتونستم همون یک خطای ریزش رو بگیرم بیخیال شدم تایک نفر رو پیدا کنم

اگر منظورت جمله اولم است که با این شدت نبود وبعدم نقل قول بود از چند تادوست که با وی بی برنامه مینوشتند وهنوزم بهم میگند که وی بی یا دلفی بهتره .
در مورد کتب مرسی اما من زبانم خیلی افتضاحه وبرا همینم دنبال کتب فارسیم


ودوست منCentaur:
از نظرت متشکرم 
پس شما هم سی#رو تایید میکنید.
خوبه. اینطوری با حمایت دوستان ادم انگیزه میگیره ومصمم تر میشه :تشویق: .

----------


## reza.so

سی ++؟؟؟
سی++یا visual C++‎ کدومش؟
فکرکنم visualبهتر باشه؟
 شایدبه قول یکی از دوستان مجبور بشم  چند تازبون رو یادبگیرم وبعد یکیش رو تا اخرش برم
یک نکته چون یک اشنایی با سی++دارم.
 ایا سی++به درد بازار ایران میخوره :متفکر: 
عده ای از دوستانم ضد این حرف رو بهم گفتند
تنک یو

----------


## emadfa

> emadfa من پستای دیگه ئ شما روخوندم علاقه زیادی به سی++داریدبرام خیلی جالبه
> سی++از لحاظ گرافیک کم نمیاره؟


خیر! دوست عزیز! ++C به لحاظ قدرت گرافیکی کم نمی یاره! شاید مشکل شما این باشه که کامپایلر Turbo در ذهنت هست! این کامپایلر منسوخ  شده و در همه سیستم عامل از کامپایلر های جدیدتری استفاده می کنند. ضمنا به لحاظ گرافیک کتابخانه های ++C غنی ترین اند. 




> راستی یک سوال دیگه
> چندتا کتاب هم ازسی++بهم معرفی کنید


اگر واقعا حوصله داری کتاب Deitel خیلی خوبه! همه چیز رو به علاوه الگوریتم و تمرینات زیاد توضیح داده! 
اگر می خوای یک مقدار سریع تر برنامه نویس بشی کتاب آقای Ivor Horton بسیار عالی است. بیش از نصف این کتاب برنامه نویسی ANSI/ISO ++C ( استاندارد جهانی ++C برای همه سیستم عامل ها ) به اضافه
C++‎‎‎‎/CLI ( استاندارد ‎‎‎.Net این زبان تحت استاندارد ECMA که مایکروسافت ایجاد نمود. ) را توضیح می دهد.
نصف دیگر کتاب برنامه نویسی MFC و CLR برای برنامه نویسی ویندوز رو توضیح می ده.
البته کتاب Deitel برنامه نویسی visual رو توضیح نمی ده! ولی با یادگرفتنش برنامه نویسی visual خیلی راحته!

انتخاب با شماست! هر دوی این کتاب ها مناسبند! البته من هر دو کتاب را خواندم!




> دوست من حرفات فقط نمادین هستند. از قدرت بی کران win32 می شه با دلفی به بهترین نحو استفاده کرد،MFC هم شامل تمام کتابخانه ها نیست و ناقصه.قدرت سی پلاس فقط در حیطه ی درایور نویسی است و شامل موارد محدودی است که از حوصله من خارجه.دلفی هم راحته و هم قدرتمند.(این حرف ها در حالی است که خودم مدتی سی پلاس کار بودم،البته در حد نیازم).پس سعی نکن علاقت را به دیگران القا کنی در حالی که بازار نیازش چیز دیگریست.
> 
> دوست عزیز شما همون سی شارپ را ادامه بده و وقت و هزینه ی خود را صرف این بحث های بیهوده نکن(قدرت و سرعت) و مطمئن باش اگه روی مباحث C#‎‎‎‎‎ تسلط پیدا کنی کوچ کردن به جاوا برات خیلی راحت خواهد بود.در مورد کتاب هم تو خود سایت یک کتاب فارسی هست


دوست عزیز! سخنی که من کردم برای کسی است که می خواهد برنامه نویس شود نه کدنویسی به اسم برنامه نویسی!
درسته که شما در Delphi هم میتونید برنامه نویسی native به کمک win32 API انجام بدید اما در چند سال اخیر به خصوص از سال 2003 زبان Delphi بسیار ضعیف شده است! این امر به دلیل پشتیبانی ضعیف شرکت Borland و مهاجرت گسترده برنامه نویسان از این زبان صورت گرفت! البته ‎‎‎.Net و تلفیق آن نیز موثر بود!
تحت هر شرایطی امروزه در دنیا به جز چند کشور این زبان طرفدار ندارد! در عوض حتی با آمدن ‎‎‎.Net نیز ++C قدرت خود را حفظ کرده است! 

من فقط 5 جمله می گویم همواره به خاطر داشته باشید: ( مثل کتاب های موفقیت )
1) ++C آینده کاری و علمی شما را تضمین می کند. 
2) از ++C می توانید به راحتی به هر زبانی مهارجت کنید. 
3) همه سیستم عامل و شرکت های پشتیبان برنامه نویسی ++C را پشتیبانی می کنند. 
4) اگر با برخی زبان ها امکان نوشتن سطح خاصی از برنامه ها وجود نداشته باشید شما در ++C می توانید هر نوع نرم افزاری بنویسید. 
5) ایران همه دنیا نیست! برنامه نویس با درایت بهتر از برنامه نویس drag & drop است!

----------


## emadfa

> سی ++؟؟؟
> سی++یا visual C++‎‎ کدومش؟
> فکرکنم visualبهتر باشه؟


برای این که برنامه نویس visual C++‎ شوید ابتدا باید خود C++‎ را یاد بگیرید. 




> ایا سی++به درد بازار ایران میخوره


به این تاپیک یک نگاهی بنداز:
ابعاد اقتصادی ++C در ایران
تازه اینه صرف نظر از اینه که نگاهی جهانی داشته باشی چون در دنیا این زبان در صدره! 

موفق باشی.

----------


## Centaur

دوست عزیز emadfa



> دوست عزیز! سخنی که من کردم برای کسی است که می خواهد برنامه نویس شود نه کدنویسی به اسم برنامه نویسی!


ظاهرن شما دارید از اون طرف لبه می افتید! 




> دلیل پشتیبانی ضعیف شرکت Borland


ما الان سال 2009 هستیم ، 


> "در 8 فوریه سال2006 Borland اعلام کرد که به دنبال خریداری برای IDE هایش و خط پایگاه داده‌ای محصولاتش است"


 این خود جمله ی ویکی است، در ان زمان خیلی از *نگرانی ها* برای برنامه نویسان این محیط پیش اومد ،پس از نظر پشتیبانی ربطی به بورلند نداره ولی با این حال این طور که من متوجه شدم امسال(نسخه ی 2010) واقعن بهتر شده.




> تحت هر شرایطی امروزه در دنیا به جز چند کشور این زبان طرفدار ندارد!


از دید شما بله طرفدار نداره ،تمام نسخه هایی که تا الان منتشر شده اند جهت دلخوشی چند صد نفر دلفی کار در چند کشور بوده است؟!




> در عوض حتی با آمدن ‎‎‎‎‎‎.Net نیز ++C قدرت خود را حفظ کرده است!


‎‎‎.Net از نظر من هیچ ربطی به سی پلاس نداره و از نظر کاربردی کاملن متفاوتند.

حتی با امدن اچار فرانسوی، سیم چین هنوز قدرت(جایگاه) خودش را حفظ کرده است.(شما ربطی بین کاربرد این دو می بینی)

من هم پنج جمله برای دوستان می گویم.

1-هیچ وقت سعی نکنید نظرات خود را القا کنید.
2-واقع بین باشید و همیشه زمان حال را در نظر بگیرید،ما در گذشته نیستیم.
3-پشتیبانی یا عدم پشتیبانی دلیلی بر محبوبیت نیست(بلکه کاربرد هست که این میان حرف اول را می زنه + بازار).
4-به دوستان پیشنهاد می کنم زبان ماشین یا اسمبلی را فراگرفته تا بدین گونه هر نوع نرم افزاری را که می خواهید بنویسید.

5-اگر ایران همه ی دنیا نیست حداقل جایی است که من و شما در ان زندگی می کنیم و باید هزینه های خود را از طریق ان تامین کنیم. drag & drop ابزاری جهت تسریع ایجاد برنامه است نه نشان دهنده ی عدم یا وجود درایت برنامه نویسی.

دوست عزیزم من هیچ وقت اجازه ی اظهار نظر در مورد کسی را به خود نمی دم چون به هیچ وجه در مورد قابلیت ها و قدرت علمی شما خبری ندارم. 
دوستان عزیز سعی کنید در همه حالات بازار ایران را در نظر بگیرید زیرا جایی است که باید بالجبار از ان برای معاش زندگیتون کسب در امد کنید،و در اخر سعی کنید در مباحث نمادین این رشته غرق نشوید.

----------


## reza.so

> اگر می خوای یک مقدار سریع تر برنامه نویس بشی کتاب آقای Ivor Horton بسیار عالی است. !


این کتاب ترجمه اش  هم توبازار هست اگرکه یک ترجمه خوب رو بگی ممنون میشم
اون تاپیک رو هم خوندم از اینکه گذاشتیش ممنونم برام جالب بود ونکاتی هم بود که با اون چیزی که توذهنم بود منافات داشت
در کل مرسی 
البته من هنوز در سطحی نیستم که بخوام اینو بگم اما فکر نکنم که سی# فقط درگ اند دراپ باشه این کمی زیاده رویه

در ضمن من از کامپایلر توربو استفاده میکردم ومیکنم برای همین درک گرافیک سی++ خیلی برام سخته(در مقایسه با سی#) مگر شما از چه کامپایلری استفاده میکنی؟؟

----------


## emadfa

دوست عزیز سلام
به دنیای ++C خوش آمدید! دنیای توسعه دهندگان حرفه ای نرم افزار! 



> البته من هنوز در سطحی نیستم که بخوام اینو بگم اما فکر نکنم که سی# فقط درگ اند دراپ باشه این کمی زیاده رویه


منظور من C#‎‎‎ نبود! به طور کلی ابتدا باید برنامه نویس یک دید کلی از زبان داشته باشد نه این که متاسفانه مثل ایران همه از ابتدا سراغ کشدن کنترل و رسم فرم بروند. ( تازه اون رو هم درست و حسابی بلد نیستند! ) 



> در ضمن من از کامپایلر توربو استفاده میکردم ومیکنم برای همین درک گرافیک سی++ خیلی برام سخته(در مقایسه با سی#) مگر شما از چه کامپایلری استفاده میکنی؟؟


از کامپایلر Turbo استفاده نکنید. این کامپایلر دیگر استفاده نمی شود. برای ویندوز کامپایلر های زیادی هست. نگران نباشید. شما در کامپایلر visual C++‎‎‎ هم می توانید برنامه های کنسولی ( اصطلاحا تحت داس ) بنویسید. جهت اطلاعات بیشتر به تاپیک زیر مراجعه کنید:
برنامه نویسی گرافیک در ++C

کامپایلرهای زبان ++C
برنامه نویسی ++C از نوع managed یا native
مرجع آموزشی ++C
تفکرات اشتباه در مورد visual C++‎‎‎6
نیاز به کتاب در زمینه آموزش ویژوال سی پلاس پلاس ‏
یک نکته: به خاطر داشته باشید. چون شما به دنبال یادگیری این زبان هستید بنابراین محل مناسب بخش ++C است. با خواندن تاپیک های بالا همه سوالات شما درباره ++C پاسخ داده خواهد شد. ضمنا سعی کنید از تاپیک های بخش ++C استفاده کنید تا دوستانی که در آن جا هستند به شما کمک های کامل تری کنند. البته یک سری تاپیک های فنی جالب صرف نظر از مطالب بالا هم هست که امیدوارم آن ها را بخوانید. 
امیدوارم در راه یادگیری صبر و حوصله داشته باشید.

----------


## reza.so

از جواب تمام دوستان متشکرم
مخصوصا ازemadfa و همینطور بقیه عزیزان
کمک بزرگی بهم کردید وهمونطور چندتا از اشتباهاتم رو فهمیدم
مرسی

----------


## me2009

سلام دوست عزیز .
اگر رفتی دنبال سی شارپ کتاب جعفری نزاد سردر گمت می کنه پس دنبال اون نباش
اینترنت بهترین مرجع 
ولی منم می گم سی شارپ.


همین.

----------


## raha gol

ببنید برنامه نویسی یه فکر هست هیچ فرقی هم نمی کنه چه زبانی بلد باشی وقتی شما بتونی یه برنامه مثلا مبنا رو با سیی ++ بنویسی مطمئن باش با هر زبون دیگه ای هم می تونی بنویسی.
پس سعی کن اول اصول اولیه برنامه نویسی یعنی کار با حلقه ها دستورات شرطی و..... رو خوب خوب یاد بگیری .
پیشنهاد من اینه که بری ای اس پی دات نت یاد بگیری واسه تجارت هم خیلی عالیه.
جاوا هم که گفتن سخته من شنیدم اصلا سخت نیست.

----------


## fjm11100

متاسفم اینو میگم اما این بحث کدام زبان اصلا علمی نیس
مثل اینه که من بگم برای باز کردن پیچ چه وسیله ای بهتره و خب حالا برای کوبیدن میخ چی؟!
همه زبانها ابزار هستند با بعضی هاشون میشه کارای مشترک کرد (مثل انبردست که میشه باهاش میخ کوبید!) اما کلا هر زبانی دقیقا بدرد همون کاری میخوره که براش طراحی شده مثلا C برای برنامه نویسی سیستمی منابع محدود (مثل میکروکنترلرها) C++‎ برای برنامه نویسی سیستمی و Realtime مثل سیستم عامل یا پردازش تصاویر ویدوئی دریافتی از شبکه یا Delphi برای برنامه نویسی مالتی مدیا یا نرم افزارهای متوسط غیر دیتابیسی stand alone یا C#‎ برای نرم افزارهای دیتابیسی و اینترپرایز تحت ویندوز و جاوا برای نرم افزارهای غیر وابسته به سیستم عامل
بازم بگم یا کافیه؟! حالا بازار ایران چی میخواد یا بخوای بری خاج چی بدردت میخوره دیگه صحبتش جداست

----------


## hoseynY

سلام

من مدت زیادیه که می خوام به طور جدی یک زبان برنامه نویسی رو یاد بگیرم که تا به حال موفق نشدم این کار رو انجام بدم. دلیلم یا بهانه ام هم از احساس نیاز به دونستن و یاد گرفتن یک زبان برنامه نویسی اینه که توی رشته تحصیلی خودم که مهندسی مواد هست بیشتر به شبیه سازی ها و مدلینگ علاقه دارم و کار کردم. فکر می کنم دونستن برنامه نویسی تو این فیلد امکانی رو برام فراهم میکنه که خیلی جامعتر و آگاهانه تر به نتیجه برسم و از طرف دیگه ندونستنش می تونه یک عیب به حساب بیاد و آسیب پذیری برام بوجود بیاره.
هدفم اینه که روی شبیه سازی رفتار ماده یا یک فرآیند خاص با استفاده از مدلهای ریاضی یا کامپیوتری کار کنم به فکر یادگیری یک زبان برنامه نویسی هستم.
مثلا کاری که قبلا انجام دادم این بود که در یک پروژه خاص رفتار مکانیکی یک ماده کامپوزیتی که تشکیل شده بود از یک رزین و مجموعه ای از فایبرهای رشته ای کوتاه که در زمینه (رزین) به صورت رندوم پخش شده بودند که خوب به خاطر این مورفولوژی رندوم خیلی مشکلات برای بررسی رفتار کلی ماده ایجاد میشد. کاری که اون موقع کردم این بود که یک مدل با توجه به این مساله ارایه دادم جوری که بتونم با یک نرم افزار Finite 
Element /ANSYS به یک تحلیل قابل قبول برسم. اما این رو می دونم که اگر به کد نوشتن وارد بودم دستم برای اینکار بازتر بود و کار ارزشمندتری بدست می اومد. البته این یک مثال بود و منظورم این بود که وقتی با این نرم افزار کار می کردم خیلی نیاز داشتم که با بیسیک کدنویسی اشنا می بودم.
حالا با توجه به این که مقدمات یک پروژه بزرگتر برام فراهم شده و نیاز این دانش رو بیشتر می بینم به صرافت اینکار افتادم. حالا سوالم اینه که چه زبان برنامه نویسی رو به من پیشنهاد میدید که هم به روز باشه و هم با توجه به نیاز من مناسب باشه و اینکه برای یاد گرفتن در یک زمان محدود نه کوتاه بهتره کلاسی ثبت نام کنم یا یادگیری از طریق کتاب هم من رو به نتیجه می رسونه؟

ممنون

----------


## returnx

> حالا با توجه به این که مقدمات یک پروژه بزرگتر برام فراهم شده و نیاز این دانش رو بیشتر می بینم به صرافت اینکار افتادم. حالا سوالم اینه که چه زبان برنامه نویسی رو به من پیشنهاد میدید که هم به روز باشه و هم با توجه به نیاز من مناسب باشه و اینکه برای یاد گرفتن در یک زمان محدود نه کوتاه بهتره کلاسی ثبت نام کنم یا یادگیری از طریق کتاب هم من رو به نتیجه می رسونه؟


برای بروز بودن خوب ، باید زبان های .net یاد بگیرید و لی اگه میخواید خیلی سریع یاد بگیری بهترین VB6 هست .
خوب با این تفاصیل اگه میخواین هم بروز باشه و هم سریع یاد بگیرید بهتره VB.net یاد بگیرید

----------


## hoseynY

برای بروز بودن خوب ، باید زبان های .net یاد بگیرید ولی اگه میخواید خیلی سریع یاد بگیری بهترین VB6 هست .
خوب با این تفاصیل اگه میخواین هم بروز باشه و هم سریع یاد بگیرید بهتره VB.net یاد بگیرید[/quote]

پس شما فکر نمی کنید به زبانهایی مثل C یا C++‎‎ باشه؟ چون من توی توصیه که به دیگر دوستان تو همین تالار شده این زبانها رو کاملترو جامعتر دیدم. 
حالا هر چی شما پیشنهاد می کنید همون رو دنبال می کنم ولی به نظر شما من چه راهی رو دنبال کنم واسه یادگیریش؟ دنبال کلاس برم یا بصورت خودآموز می تونم با کتاب راه بیفتم و از کارم مطمئن باشم؟ اگر کلاس رو پیشنهاد می کنید کدوم موسسه رو توصیه می کنید؟ من از ایزایران زیاد تعریف شنیدم.

مرسی از راهنماییتون

----------


## mohammadghaderian.bp

دوست عزیز می دونی به این سوال چی میگن ؟؟؟؟
وسواس
البته خودم هم بیشتر از تو دارم
من هم مثل تو وسواس زیادی دارم که چی کار کنم و چی یاد بگیرم 
امیدوارم وسواس هر دومون تموم شه

----------


## Unknownlive

بدون شک قدرت برنامه نویسی روز دست دو زبان C#‎,جاوا هست که به نظر من نسبت به بازار C#‎ رو انتخاب کنید ...

----------

